# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  كاكا Number One في القارات وهوارد أفضل حارس

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اختير البرازيلي ريكاردو كاكا يوم الاحد للفوز بجائزة افضل لاعب في كاس القارات الثامنة بجنوب افريقيا بعد ان قاد بلاده للقب الثالث في تاريخها اثر الفوز على الولايات المتحدة 3-2 في جوهانسبرغ، وهي المباراة التي فاز فيها ايضا بجائزة افضل لاعب. 
ونال كاكا الكرة الذهبية لتبقى برازيلية للبطولة الثانية على التوالي بعد فوز مواطنه ادريانو باللقب نفسه في البطولة الماضية، بينما ذهبت الكرة الفضية للبرازيلي الاخر لويس فابيانو، والبرونزية للامريكي كلينت ديمبسي. 
وحصل الحارس الامريكي تيم هوارد على جائزة القفاز الذهبي كافضل حارس في البطولة، بينما تسلم قائد المنتخب البرازيلي لوسيو جائزة اللعب النظيف.

----------

